# How to tell if your car is made in germany?



## R3VOLUTION (May 1, 2009)

yes guys its kinda noob questions but ive been hearing that audi has manufacture plants in mexico? ive looked up google/carfax and stuff buh im not sure if my A4 06 is in mexico? soo how do you really tell?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: How to tell if your car is made in germany? (R3VOLUTION)*

The first two characters of the VIN will tell you the country of origin.
VIN country codes


----------



## crug75hid (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: How to tell if your car is made in germany? (eweu)*

Thanks for the nice information!...


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: How to tell if your car is made in germany? (eweu)*

NIce link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: How to tell if your car is made in germany? (eweu)*

Thanks man, nice to actually know, true German for me!


----------

